

LOGO interpreter in JavaScript - jacquesm
http://www.calormen.com/Logo/

======
jacquesm
After yesterdays discussion about the barrier to entry to learn programming I
searched for a bit and found this.

There is also an apple basic interpreter at
<http://www.calormen.com/Applesoft/>

Maybe somebody has a kid or knows a kid that can benefit from this.

